# dog hung himself from truck bed!!!



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

I took the dogs on a nice peaceful walk in the park today.
and a passing truck had two dogs in it. One dog jumped out of the truck and ran at us full speed. It scared me to death because I didnt know if we were about to be attacked or what. The dog got closer and I realized he was freindly. I let my dogs sniff him so my dogs wouldnt be reactive and act like idiots. Very sweet pretty dog.
They guy came and got him dog and put him back in the truck. 
Well, the dog jumped out again, but this time he was hanging... no feet touching the ground until his collar finally slipped. I watched in horror 
The guy tied the dog in the truck that time, and almost killed the poor thing.

The guy came to get his dog again and I wanted to tell him how stupid he was, but he was highly worked up and upset not because his dog jumped out the the truck... but because he almost killed his dog. maybe he learned his lesson.
Scared me to death though


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Some people are just plain stupid. When I worked at a daycare, I was out in the parking lot getting out my car, and this Ford F-150 drives by and in the back are two dogs, German Shepherds. One of the dogs decides to jump over to Aspen and was just hanging there. The dog's feet were not touching the ground. It was a really high truck. The guy realized it like two minutes later. The poor dog's collar was a choke chain!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

this infuriates me because it is ENTIRELY AVOIDABLE! It flat out doesn't need to happen. Ever.
It infuriates me beyond words when I see people (especially going 85 on the freeway) with dogs in the back of their trucks.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

Ruckus jumped out of my dads convertible one time at a red light. Scared us to death! I didnt think for a second that he would had done it. I was new to dog owning and just didnt think about it. Growing up all of our dogs rode in truck beds even with no problems. these are the same dogs that ate ol roy and stayed outdoors only!

So now when we ride in the convertible or the jeep (with no top on) both of my dogs are seat-belted in.

I would never let my dogs ride in a truck bed. I guess the guy thought that tieing the dogs in made it okay to do. but it just made the poor thing hang itself. 

I remember growing up, dads dogs rode in the back of a flat bed truck!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I hate it when I see dogs tied in the back of pickup trucks, especially when there is room in the cab for it. I mean, c'mon...are people THAT afraid of dog hair on their upholstery?!

We have to be careful about the windows being too far down with the dogs. Emmy, Akasha and Shiloh will all jump out of a moving vehicle if they can fit through the window. Scared me to death when Emmy did it while I was turning the corner to get to my mom's house, I'm pretty sure she did it out of excitement to see my mom only. Not sure if she would ever do it again.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I too don't have the window rolled all the way down for Aspen. I used to. I don't think he'll jump, but you never know. He loves the fresh wind in his face. Sometimes it looks like he does want to jump, but he doesn't. It really freaks me out sometimes so the window is about halfway from now on.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

definitely one of my biggest pet peeves, there should be a law preventing dogs from being unsupervised on the back on a truck, even when tied. One time I stopped by a feed store to get some canned food and there was a truck with a doberman in the back, the wall of the truck came up to his knee!!, the poor dog was just sorta wobbling around as the idiot owner pulled into the store, then he left to go shopping and didnt bother tying the dog


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> (especially going 85 on the freeway) with dogs in the back of their trucks.


I have never seen this here. And I *HOPE* I never see it...

That is just downright stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They even sell accessories so your dog will ride comfys in the back!

http://www.puphut.com/


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That is horrible! What an absolute kook! I hope he's learned not to do this anymore! Poor pups riding in the back of a pickup truck UGH!So sad what people do! and most of its unintentional!:frown:


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

I feel the same!! So dangerous! This reminded me of a sad story that I witnessed. One summer I went with a friend to Lake Powell on her houseboat and she had a big Newfie. Her dad was relocating the houseboat while we cleared away sticks and debri from the shore line. He dog was on a 2 foot chain hooked up to the back of the boat so he wouldn't jump off during relocation. As the boat was being backed into the spot, the dog got excited to see us and jumped off. the boat was too far out for us to do anything, and the poor dog hung himself :frown: It was the absolutely WORST thing I have ever seen!! makes me be really careful where I tether my dogs!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Jem said:


> I feel the same!! So dangerous! This reminded me of a sad story that I witnessed. One summer I went with a friend to Lake Powell on her houseboat and she had a big Newfie. Her dad was relocating the houseboat while we cleared away sticks and debri from the shore line. He dog was on a 2 foot chain hooked up to the back of the boat so he wouldn't jump off during relocation. As the boat was being backed into the spot, the dog got excited to see us and jumped off. the boat was too far out for us to do anything, and the poor dog hung himself :frown: It was the absolutely WORST thing I have ever seen!! makes me be really careful where I tether my dogs!!


The dog actually died that instant? Or was it hanging there for a few seconds?


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

We actually didn't see him jump off...we just saw him hanging there as the boat pulled closer. So I am not sure how long he was actually hanging before he died. It was horrible!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm speechless...


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> I'm speechless...


yeah not a good thing to see at all. and it was at the beginning of the trip :frown:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Jem said:


> I feel the same!! So dangerous! This reminded me of a sad story that I witnessed. One summer I went with a friend to Lake Powell on her houseboat and she had a big Newfie. Her dad was relocating the houseboat while we cleared away sticks and debri from the shore line. He dog was on a 2 foot chain hooked up to the back of the boat so he wouldn't jump off during relocation. As the boat was being backed into the spot, the dog got excited to see us and jumped off. the boat was too far out for us to do anything, and the poor dog hung himself :frown: It was the absolutely WORST thing I have ever seen!! makes me be really careful where I tether my dogs!!


OMG!!!!!!! What a trajedy. How sad for the humans (and of course the pup) but my Goodness how they muyst feel! That is one really traject story! People think they are doing the right thing and then the horribleness of their actions strikes! How Sad!:frown: I have never seen this happen and I hope I never ever do! Just hearing things like this is sicking and saddening! :frown:


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah they thought they were doing the right thing and keeping him safe by tying him up. Poor guy. He was such a sweetie. It was something I wished I never saw.


----------

